#  Vorstellungen >   Aufgeblähter und dicker bauch.... >

## Bianca1001

Hallo Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar hatte ich ende Oktober Ungschützten GV mit mein freund und habe einen tag danach gleich meine Periode bekomm. Nun habe ich seit ein paar tagen immer zu einen aufgeblähten und dicken bauch....mir ist nicht schlecht und schmerzen hab ich auch keine....kann es sein das ich schwanger bin :Huh?: ....ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.... 
Danke :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Bianca,
wenn du am nächsten Tag deine Periode bekommen hast, war der GV wahrscheinlich an den letzten Zyklustagen, die nicht mehr zu den fruchtbaren Tagen gehören. Darauf würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen, denn die Natur schlägt einem so manches Schnippchen, wie ich auch schon feststellen durfte. Dieses "Schnippchen" ist heute fast 19 Jahre alt.
Mach doch einfach einen Schwangerschaftstest aus der Apotheke, dann hat die Ungewissheit ein Ende. Ein aufgeblähter Bauch ist , soweit ich weiß, eigentlich kein Kennzeichen für eine Schwangerschaft, schon gar nicht nach 6 Wochen. Man bekommt erst nach ca. 2 - 3 Monaten langsam einen gewölbten Unterbauch. Der Blähbauch kann auch eine Vorstufe eines Magen-Darm-Infektes sein. Sowas - oder auch Stress - kann auch mal den Zyklus verschieben.
Mach dich nicht verrückt, sondern geh gleich mal zum Hausarzt, der kann auch einen kostenlosen Schwangerschaftstest machen. Bloß spekulieren ist nie gut, man muss handeln.
Alles Gute, und melde dich mal wieder, wenn du mehr weißt oder noch Fragen hast.

----------


## Bianca1001

Hallo nachtigall.....danke erstmal für deine schnelle antwort. Ich habe leider noch keinen Test gemacht da ich zu viel angst davor habe....und weiß auch noch nicht wann ich einen machen werde aber denke doch mal sehr bald.Ich hoffe ja das du recht hast mit den nicht schwanger sein....nur mir kam eben der aufgeblähte bauch ungewöhnlich vor. Weil habe das wie gesagt schon seit mehren tagen und habe eig auch recht viel gegessen in der letzten zeit....deswegen weiß ich auch nicht was das sein könnte und für 6 wochen in der schwangerschaft wäre er schon arg groß mein bauch....deswegen kann ich mir das eig auch nocht vorstellen.  
Lg BIBI

----------

